# The new Vivexotic Viva+ range



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

We are very excited to announce the launch of our brand new vivarium range, *Vivexotic Viva+*. This will replace the existing 'Viva' range and has many improvements and new features...in our humble opinion it's the best vivarium we have ever launched. Here's a quick run down of the key features and improvements.

*EasyVent*
EasyVent is a new, unique and design registered system which allows simple and easy cable management. The design allows plugs to be passed effortlessly through the vent in the back of your vivarium with small indentations to allow the cable to sit in place. 

The EasyVent system makes changing electrical equipment a piece of cake, as there is no need to remove the vivarium lid, disassemble vivarium stacks or re-wire plugs. It's as simple as 1,2,3.... Remove the specially designed access vent, pass through the cable and plug then simply click the vent back into place. Easy! 

EasyVents are installed in the rear top corners (for lighting cables) and at the bottom-centre of the back panel (for heating or accessory cables). The cable access points have a snap out plug pre-installed so if they are not in use, live food cannot escape. This is an innovation which will save you time and effort throughout the life of your vivarium. 










*Taller Bottom Rail*
The bottom rail is now 30mm taller than before, allowing for deeper substrate levels. We've made this change in direct response to feedback following the launch of Viva in 2013. The rails are also now finished in a softer light nickel colour.

*Taller Terrestrial Vivariums*
Terrestrial vivariums are now 66mm taller than before so there is more room for lighting fixtures, leaving more living space for your reptile. Again, this change was made following feedback from reptile keepers. 

*Complete edging protection*
Both front and rear board edges are now laminate edged for complete protection against moisture ingress. 

*Soft Close Cabinets*
The new cabinet range features soft close doors to reduce noise and stress to the vivarium's inhabitants. 

*Re-designed 'Slidestopper' for added security*
The original Viva featured glass with a pre-cut hole and a 'slidestopper' plug to prevent the glass being opened. The first plug was difficult to insert and extract so it has been re-designed - just squeeze the sides to lock into place or remove it. Arboreal vivs will now feature 2 slidestoppers, to prevent the glass tilting when closed and prevent escapees. A stylish metal lock is also available separately for extra security.

*Frontflow Ventilation system*
All Viva+ vivariums still feature the innovative Frontflow ventilation system for ultimate ventilation and practicality. Frontflow has been shown to be up to 76% more effective than traditional rear vents and with the addition of EasyVents to the rear, Viva+'s ventilation is unsurpassed! For a demonstrtion of the Frontflow system click here.

As with all Vivexotic vivs, Viva+ includes toughened glass, wood from sustainably managed sources and is made using the very latest manufacturing techniques for a flawless finish. We've even improved the packaging so the vivarium will arrive at your home in perfect condition. 

*All of this innovation has come about thanks to the advice, comments and assistance of reptile enthusiasts like you so we'd like to say a huge thank you for helping us create the ultimate flat pack vivarium!*

The Viva+ range is launched this week and will be available in stores and online nationwide very soon. 

*For more information on the Viva+ range please click here.*


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

very nice but I really wish you'd add a 4x2x2 to the range


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Spaceisdeep, the large deep Viva+ measures 45.25" x 24" x 19.75" so is very close to 4 x 2 x 2. If you are in the market for a larger viv check out the Vivexotic Repti Home Maxi XL, it's 54" feet in length, has a compatible cabinet and is now available in 3 colour finishes. Full details, dimensions etc of the entire Vivexotic range can be viewed on this helpful document:
http://uk.hagen.com/File/06746fe6-24e8-4ada-991e-aaede3636826


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

* 54" * (not 54 feet!). Now that would be a big viv!


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do you insist on not having uniform width sizes (2,3,4ft) on your vivariums, my guess is you want to encourage people to stick with your brand when stacking?

It's a bit annoying to me not being able to stack 2 12" exo's next to each other on one of your small vivs, where if i buy a competitors vivarium it's very likely to to 24" wide and i can do that then with the exo's


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

You guys gonna throw me some discount   ?


----------



## Chris2525 (Mar 27, 2013)

These look nicer than the previous model. Being an owner of 2 VivExotic VX48 it is somewhat annoying that if I wanted to add another in the stack these new models don't at least come in the same size as the older ones.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

What's the situation with using aquarium silicone sealant on the front metal ventilation part? I see from the instructions of the viva+ it screws into the base and that's pretty much it. Do you recommend sealing these vivariums like you do the Maxi range?


----------

